# Pumpkin Head



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

I started working on a life sized Pumpkin Head. I'm going to take my time with it and concentrate on the details. Hopefully it'll work out ok.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm so happy to see someone taking on doing this creature as a prop. He's such a wonderfully terrifying beast.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Really nice so far!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

RoxyBlue said:


> I'm so happy to see someone taking on doing this creature as a prop. He's such a wonderfully terrifying beast.


Yep, Pumpkin head is cool. The original movie was awesome....the sequels stunk though. He's one of the last true unique movie monsters.
I reckon it'll take a long time but I'll post my progress as I go. He's going to stand about 8-10 ft tall. I need to figure out how to build him portabale, but not noticably so when he's set up.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

A really good start to a nice prop. Progress photos if you can.


----------



## steve brooks (Sep 3, 2014)

What a great start can't wait to see it when it's done


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

I got the head all sculpted, with a layer of skin put on. For the skin I used monster mud soaked paper towels.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Cool...I'll be following this


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Mr_Chicken said:


> Cool...I'll be following this


 Cool! I'm using your paper towel technique for his skin.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm loving this creepy creature already:jol:


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Sweet! :jol:


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

you've done a great job with the face, looking forward to seeing it progress.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Fantastic! Always though pumpkinhead was one of the scariest monsters. You're doing him justice!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is fantastic Hog! I love it! I'll keep checking back to see your progress. Kudos for you for jumping back in the saddle so soon after Halloween 2014!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm trying to decide on a plan for the build. This guy is going to be about 8-10 ft tall. I know I'm going to have to build him so he can be taken apart every season. I'm going to use a standard pvc frame. I'm thinking the head and body will be one piece, with removable arms, legs and tail. I need to figure out how to make the seams hidden.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Maybe pumpkin vines around the joints?


----------



## booberry crunch (Aug 14, 2014)

Love it so far!


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

One of my favorite, too often forgotten, film monsters. Looking great, can't wait to see it finished.

Grimm


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Well, I got the 1st layer of paint on the head. I still have to paint the inside of his mouth, give him a tongue and a coat of poly to make him slimey looking......then it's onto the body.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

That's pretty fantastic!
I love the texture on the head, and your paint scheme :jol:
Way to kick off the 2015 season!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautiful paint job!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Spar Urethaned and tongue added. Once dried I'll put a coat of satin poly over the skin and a high gloss poly over the eyes and mouth parts.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Just keeps better and better!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Moving right along! Nice color variation. Glad you're making use of the paper towel idea.


----------



## Munster56 (Jun 4, 2009)

This guy is great! Keep up the good work. I can't wait to see him finished. : )


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:You know with a head this fantastic, you are going to have your work cut out for you with the body. Right?


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:You know with a head this fantastic, you are going to have your work cut out for you with the body. Right?


Yeah, I know. I got it all worked out in my head though......a vision you may say. One problem I may have is getting supplies. I plan one using big pool noodles for the tail and some of the muscle mass. Kinda hard to get those this time of year. Maybe I can grab some online somewhere if they aint too expensive.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Beautiful work, you really have the creatures look down.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks, y'all. I realize now that after looking at it closer that his bottom jaw needs to be extended more. Maybe most folks wouldn't notice but it's bothering me.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Ask around about the pool noodles before you go online. Sometimes that stuff get put out in the back room. Most dollar stores had them. over sized shipping would be more then the noodles.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Bone Dancer said:


> Ask around about the pool noodles before you go online. Sometimes that stuff get put out in the back room. Most dollar stores had them. over sized shipping would be more then the noodles.


Yeah, I checked online and that's a no go. Even with free shipping with amazon prime they are still too expensive. I get them for $4 a piece at Walmart when they are out. I'll ask them next time I go.


----------



## booberry crunch (Aug 14, 2014)

Hog-Flu, that looks freakin' awesome!!


----------

